# unique presentation of her work



## loda (Jan 29, 2013)

you must see this video it was shared on a board i belongs to


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

That's so NEAT I LOVE IT !~!

Thanks for the link-I have never seen anything like it before and I think it is amazingly creative.


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

Totally awsome! Very ingenious!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Genius! Where was I when those creative genes were handed out? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very creative. I love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

What fun. Very clever and inventive. Thank you.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

It s very creative.


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

How fun! How sweet!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very clever and creative! Thanks!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

w o w! Creative minds are at work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, very neat.


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

this was a 'why didn't I think of that' moment !!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I keep thinking of the time and patience it took to do that!!!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Wow - so creative! Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## doglady557 (Feb 15, 2012)

That was unbelievable! Really enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh so Yummy!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

wow!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

cute. I love how you can hear the chocolate blocks cracking apart.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

How amazing !


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Fun! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing! It's amazing to see how creative people can be!


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Great video - what creativity! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Super cool.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for introducing it to us. It's GREAT! I sent it along to my 6-yr old granddaughter. I think she'll find it amusing and enchaning.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, what talent. Thank you.


----------



## mrsdaydreamer (Dec 3, 2012)

A totally low calorie chocolate cake!. Very clever and patient work.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't we all wish we could be so creative. I thought this was fantastic! She was very clever in her presentation and should have received an A+. thanks for sharing.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow!!! Amazing!!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Smiled through the whole thing and can't stop smiling. thanks!


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

It was my understanding that she did it for a school final (textile course?). I also got this in my email today. I posted the link on Face Book, and already had a few likes on it. Not many on my friends list really care much for crafts, but they sure liked this one.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Genius.


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cute!!


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't find the video for "Unique Presentation of Her Work" still available to watch. Could the person who sent it, resend it to us? I'd like my husband to see her clever handiwork.


----------



## loda (Jan 29, 2013)

i just tried it it is working


----------

